# Infinity Mirror - A simple how to for kids



## MattTheNewf (Feb 27, 2012)

*Introduction*

hi everyone. this is my first blog, i am getting some help from my dad but he says i have to type it all my self. This blog is going to be to my best ability, so try to have patience . I want to show you how to build an Infnity Mirror. I got this idea from Laney Shaughnessy's web page. www.asimpledesignofocala.com he has a video there that you can follow too. The infinity mirror is a great project for kids. The purpose of the infinity mirror is to make lights reflect inside a box and they appear to go on for "infinity". It is so cool. I am going to take my time putting up different pieces to this blog in between other projects my dad and I are working on, but this will be a very cool project to blog about.

This is the one we are going to build.










And this is an example of what it will look like when lit up.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

MattTheNewf said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> hi everyone. this is my first blog, i am getting some help from my dad but he says i have to type it all my self. This blog is going to be to my best ability, so try to have patience . I want to show you how to build an Infnity Mirror. I got this idea from Laney Shaughnessy's web page. www.asimpledesignofocala.com he has a video there that you can follow too. The infinity mirror is a great project for kids. The purpose of the infinity mirror is to make lights reflect inside a box and they appear to go on for "infinity". It is so cool. I am going to take my time putting up different pieces to this blog in between other projects my dad and I are working on, but this will be a very cool project to blog about.
> 
> ...


looking interresting Matthew so does Silke think 

we looking forward to follow this

Silke and Dennis


----------



## WoodJediNTraining (Jan 10, 2011)

MattTheNewf said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> hi everyone. this is my first blog, i am getting some help from my dad but he says i have to type it all my self. This blog is going to be to my best ability, so try to have patience . I want to show you how to build an Infnity Mirror. I got this idea from Laney Shaughnessy's web page. www.asimpledesignofocala.com he has a video there that you can follow too. The infinity mirror is a great project for kids. The purpose of the infinity mirror is to make lights reflect inside a box and they appear to go on for "infinity". It is so cool. I am going to take my time putting up different pieces to this blog in between other projects my dad and I are working on, but this will be a very cool project to blog about.
> 
> ...


Hey Mattew, Great Job. I am following this blog to keep up with the progress. If you have any questions or need any help. Just let me know. You have done such a great job with your projects and videos. I'm proud of you. Keep up the good work.

Laney


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

MattTheNewf said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> hi everyone. this is my first blog, i am getting some help from my dad but he says i have to type it all my self. This blog is going to be to my best ability, so try to have patience . I want to show you how to build an Infnity Mirror. I got this idea from Laney Shaughnessy's web page. www.asimpledesignofocala.com he has a video there that you can follow too. The infinity mirror is a great project for kids. The purpose of the infinity mirror is to make lights reflect inside a box and they appear to go on for "infinity". It is so cool. I am going to take my time putting up different pieces to this blog in between other projects my dad and I are working on, but this will be a very cool project to blog about.
> 
> ...


hey Matthew this is going to be a cool project .


----------



## MattTheNewf (Feb 27, 2012)

*Getting the materials*

Hi everyone,

before i start my blog. my dad and i want to send out a big apology to lumberjocks. why? cause on our supporters page of thenewfoundlandwoodworker.com we didn't have them added and all you on here have been such big supporters. Lumberjocks is now listed on our supporters page on our website. Sorry lumberjocks, not sure how we overlooked someone so important! supporters

Today we started picking up the materials for the infinity mirror. this is a project I seen on Laney Shaughnessys webpage. 









Me and my dad and Laney had a call today so I could ask him some questions about the mirror after I watched his video again. Thank you Laney for answering my questions.

We picket up Extreme Mirror by Gila from our local NAPA Autoparts store here.










It cost $36 for a full roll but we will only need to use a little bit so we can build many out of the role. This is a window film that we will use to cover a piece of glass to make it reflective. The kind we got is 20 percent reflective, Laney said he used 15 percent but 20 percent will be ok.










The yellow tag that says 50 percent is not for the reflective part. Laney gave me and my dad a really good tip when it comes to putting this on to the glass. I will blog this tip when I put it on the glass

The window film is the only part of this project that may be hard to find.

next we need to get a mirror, led lights, some pine, a piece of glass. when i have all of the parts I need, I will start telling you all about how we are going to build this. That is all for now, past my bedtime. My dad is helping me write this to so thank you Dad!


----------



## WoodJediNTraining (Jan 10, 2011)

MattTheNewf said:


> *Getting the materials*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> ...


Very well written Matthew, I will be following along to keep up with the progress. I look forward to the new entry. The window film you purchased should work great to give you the full effect.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

MattTheNewf said:


> *Getting the materials*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> ...


hi Matthew. that's going to be cool project. i am going to follow along need to build one myself for a old juke box.thanks for your videos and the materials list for it.look forward to the next entry


----------



## MattTheNewf (Feb 27, 2012)

*Infinity Mirror Part 2*

Here it is, part 2. This was more work than I expected. I hope you get a chance to watch. Very nice music, I changed it up a bit.

Happy Easter


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

MattTheNewf said:


> *Infinity Mirror Part 2*
> 
> Here it is, part 2. This was more work than I expected. I hope you get a chance to watch. Very nice music, I changed it up a bit.
> 
> Happy Easter


Matthew that was a great build on the Infinity Mirror .and the instructions were very well i got to build one with my granddaughter now she says she has to have one,and to tell you your cute. the music i loved it. good job on the sketch-up Mathew great video thanks


----------



## MichaelAgate (Jan 15, 2012)

MattTheNewf said:


> *Infinity Mirror Part 2*
> 
> Here it is, part 2. This was more work than I expected. I hope you get a chance to watch. Very nice music, I changed it up a bit.
> 
> Happy Easter


Matthew, great job buddy, came out well!!

Eddie, LOL, He will enjoy knowing a young girl thinks he is cute. His mother often finds love notes from girls in his class, they drop them into his school bag. My oh my, I dread his teen years. 

If you do go to build it, let us know, we would be happy to help out if needed. Hoping to have the plans on the website over the weekend.

Regards,


----------



## MattTheNewf (Feb 27, 2012)

MattTheNewf said:


> *Infinity Mirror Part 2*
> 
> Here it is, part 2. This was more work than I expected. I hope you get a chance to watch. Very nice music, I changed it up a bit.
> 
> Happy Easter


Thanks Dad. THank you eddie.


----------

